# Keyless entry 1995 e36 m3



## jon25 (Jan 26, 2004)

I am interested in purchasing a keyless entry system for my 1995 m3. I do not want to purchase the factory system as new because it is too expensive. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to purchase a used factory system OR if there are any systems that can also plug into the factory harness behind the glove box. I am mostly interested in being able to unlock the doors by remote and don't really care about the other things that come with the facotry system??????????????????????


----------

